# Is Epsom Salt Safe While Breastfeeding?



## noahandlinasmom (Apr 4, 2007)

My husband and I are planning on doing a liver/gallbladder cleanse that would require us to drink epsom salt water Friday evening through Saturday morning. About 3 cups total. Is this safe while breastfeeding?


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

A LLLL told me that Hale says epsom salt is L1.

However, having done a cleanse like you describe as a no longer nursing mother, I wouldn't want to do it while making milk simply because of the dehydration factor. I would also be a bit wary of stirring up toxins unless I were facing surgery if I didn't attempt the cleanse.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

It isn't really a good idea to do any sort of a cleanse while breastfeeding. It can release toxins into your milk.


----------

